# Dave Owens: the Pinhoti Project



## dhsnke (May 9, 2018)

I wonder if he is OK. He posted his initial video about the upcoming season and has been silent since. I was looking forward to his videos. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## scottyd917 (May 9, 2018)

VERY VERY active on instagram and facebook....hes doing just fine from what i can see, if you catch my drift....


----------



## DSGB (May 10, 2018)

scottyd917 said:


> VERY VERY active on instagram and facebook....hes doing just fine from what i can see, if you catch my drift....


 
Yep. No time to edit videos when you're killing as many turkeys as they are. Just hope they don't get emphysema.


----------



## GAGE (May 10, 2018)

These guys absolutely hammer some turkeys.


----------



## sea trout (May 10, 2018)

Maybe some vids will get posted on here later


----------



## dhsnke (May 10, 2018)

scottyd917 said:


> VERY VERY active on instagram and facebook....hes doing just fine from what i can see, if you catch my drift....



I don't have Facebook or instagram. He usually post on Youtube also but I haven't seen anything new. I really enjoy his videos. Glad to hear they are slaying them.


----------



## mtnDoc (May 10, 2018)

They are posting daily updates, and post-kill celebratory cigars on instagram every day.

"We only smoke cigars for 1 reason..."


----------



## QuackAttack101 (May 10, 2018)

Yeah he usually doesn't get stuff edited and on youtube until well after turkey season.  If nothing else, it's worth getting an Instagram just to look at all the pics of dead turkeys on his page.  I wanna be Dave when I grow up


----------



## ChattNFHunter (May 10, 2018)

They seem to be smoking cigars daily.  It will be pretty nice to get to watch new turkey hunts long after season ends.  With as many as they are killing, they will be putting out new videos till christmas if they are getting all of them on camera!


----------



## brittonl (May 13, 2018)

Dave and the Pinhoti crew are masters of fooling and harvesting turkeys. Not only that, they do it with the upmost respect for the bird and tradition of turkey hunting. Like and support them as much as you can, I’m sure there’s big things to come soon.


----------



## PharmHunter (May 15, 2018)

I'm scared of Dave.

Them boys are doing work!


----------



## Covehnter (May 16, 2018)

I'm alive! Although barely. . . . 

The mountain of footage is piling up (its quite daunting, still not sure how I am going to tackle it all) but I will be starting in on it in about a month. 

I know the buzzer just sounded on our season here  but I'll be busy until June 2 hunting and hopefully capturing a little more footage. 

The task of documenting a season was more difficult than I could have ever imagined. Even for someone like myself that had carried a camera a fair amount. To put it bluntly, the way I like to turkey hunt and the terrain I choose to do it in is NOT AT ALL conducive to videoing. That combined with the simple fact that I really like to hunt them without distractions/ hindrances added difficulty. But, I have done what I could and killed a couple cameras along the way. 

I hope you guys can hang on long enough for some of the videos to make it out.


----------



## jlt4800 (May 16, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## nchunterga19 (May 19, 2018)

These guys are the truth. They gave numerous headaches this season to some good looking birds! I cant wait to see the footage


----------



## XIronheadX (May 19, 2018)

Covehnter said:


> I'm alive! Although barely. . . .
> 
> The mountain of footage is piling up (its quite daunting, still not sure how I am going to tackle it all) but I will be starting in on it in about a month.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed reading through your Pinhoti posts. Living the dream to hunt turkeys that much, and still be young. Can't wait to see the videos. I make a video each year from my limited hunting at home for my son to have later in life. Pictures mixed with video clips. But, it's just from a smartphone. lol. It's fun to relive memories later down the road. I'm sure you have a great task at hand with real video.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (May 19, 2018)

I hear ya Dave.  every time i go hunting i bring a camera, but every time that bird sounds off i never pull it out.  I just don't want to be worrying about anything but pulling the trigger on that gobbler once he makes his appearance.  Can't wait to watch the videos!


----------

